# rar-archiv entpacken



## Schlauchsteher (5. Mai 2010)

sers leute,

ich würde gern ein Programm schreiben, mit dessen Hilfe ich ein rar-archiv entpacken kann.
Allerdings finde ich keine Möglichkeit in Java das zu bewerkstelligen. Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit oder sogar eine dafür vorgesehene Library? Wäre um eure Hilfe richtig dankbar.

gruß Schlauchsteher


----------



## Xervos (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo 

schau mal hier vll bringt dir das was 

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/53963-winrar-java-aufrufen.html

lg


----------



## Schlauchsteher (5. Mai 2010)

nein, noch nicht so wirklich. Ich will auf jeden Fall Plattform-unabhängig arbeiten.


----------



## Vereth (5. Mai 2010)

Auf der Downloadseite von 7zip findest du deren OpenSource-Code, unter anderem werden auch Java-libs und -SDKs angeboten.
Außerdem gibt es auch eine JAVA-RAR-Library.
Vielleicht hilft dir das.


----------



## Schlauchsteher (5. Mai 2010)

Das Problem ist, dass es dort null Support gibt. Ich habs über das SDK LZMA versucht, allerdings bekomme ich das nicht hin und ich hab auch keine Beispiele im Internet gefunden, welche dieses benutzen, daher komme ich auf dem Weg ohne Support zu keinem Ergebnis.


----------

